# Internet in Linux via Mobile GPRS thru Bluetooth



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2007)

*[HOWTO] Internet in Linux via Mobile GPRS (Data Cable/Bluetooth))*

*Internet via Mobile GPRS & Bluetooth in Opensuse 10.2 (KDE)*

1.Connect ur mobile to ur PC with kbluetoothd (BT obex server) using and pair it...
2.open KONSOLE and login as root (su)
3.Type
	
	



```
# sdptool search DUN
```
if it detects any DUN services than it means that ur fone is enabled to be connected thru BT DUN..
4.Type
	
	



```
# hcitool scan
```
 This ll give u the device id of ur fone...
5.now bind the Device ID of ur fone wit the rfcomm device using

```
# rfcomm bind 0 <Device id of ur fone> 1
```
6.If u get any error in the above command or u dont hav a device rfcomm0 then u need to create one by
	
	



```
#mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0
```
7.next u need to edit ur /etc/wvdial.conf file to enter ur BT modem settings

```
# nano -w  /etc/wvdial.conf
```
Edit ur Wvdial and copy the following in it...

```
[Modem0]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
Baud = 230400
SetVolume = 0
DialCommand = ATDT
FlowControl = Hardware(CRTSCTS)

[Dialer GPRS]
Username = 1
Password = 1
Phone = *99***1#
Mode = 1
Inherits = Modem0

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = *99***1#
Username = a
Password = b
```
8.Now run the command

```
# wvdial GPRS
```
 instead of GPRS u can enter whatever dialer name u hav entered...
You should get connected.

*Method 2: For Newer distros like Ubuntu 7.10 using Bluetooth*

1> Insert your bluetooth dongle and activate bluetooth service in your mobile. And open terminal/console

2> Discover your phone issuing following command to get your phone's MAC address

```
$ hcitool scan
```

3> Discover the channel alloted for DUN via

```
$ sdptool browse <mac add.>
```

4> Edit your /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf file

```
$ sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
```

and paste this substituting <value> with appropriate value

```
rfcomm0
{
bind yes;
device <mac add.>;
channel <DUN channel>;
comment "My Phone";
}
```

5> Create your modem device

```
$ sudo rfcomm bind 0 <mac add.> <channel>
```

6> Now when everything is done you need a dialer to activate Internet, we will be using wvdial
Edit your /etc/wvdial.conf via

```
$ sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
```
Paste this :

```
[Modem0]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
Baud = 115200
SetVolume = 3
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init3 = ATM1L3
FlowControl = CRTSCTS

[Dialer BT]
Username = aa
Password = aa
Phone = *99***1#
Stupid Mode = 1
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Inherits = Modem0
```
NOTE: Change Phone, Username, Password according to requirement. If you don't have username and password then keep it like only

7> Activate :

```
$ sudo wvdial BT
```
For deactivating press Ctrl+C

Thanx to Anantkhaitan for posting this


*Internet via Mobile GPRS & USB Cable in Ubuntu 7.04 (GNOME) and Fedora 7(GNOME/ KDE)*

```
# sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
```
You shd get some output like
Output:
Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS2<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS3<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port.
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Nokia
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK
ttyACM0<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe.
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

Found an USB modem on /dev/ttyACM0.
Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.
ttyACM0<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

This means that it has found a MODEM.. and the basic wvdial.conf has been written.. 
Now to edit wvdial.conf 

```
sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
```

Enter the Dialling number, Username , Passwd etc

My wvdial.conf :


[Dialer Defaults]
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Modem Type = USB Modem
ISDN = 0
New PPPD = yes
Phone = *99#
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Username = b
Password = a
Baud = 460800

Now to connect


```
sudo wvdial
```
If all has gone right it shd show something like

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99#
CONNECT
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
--> PPP negotiation detected.
--> Starting pppd at Fri Apr 27 16:34:47 2007
--> Pid of pppd: 8094
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> local  IP address 10.190.237.191
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> remote IP address 10.6.6.6
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> primary   DNS address 202.56.230.5
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]
--> secondary DNS address 202.56.240.5
--> pppd: p[08][06][08][08]
--> [06][08]

This means that ur connection is complete... keep that terminal window open and surf.. 

Credits: Google and Mehul


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2007)

Plz edit kwrite to nano -w, so that if a newbie, who has no KDE, doesn't get stuck.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 14, 2007)

Well... I tried it in Ubuntu 6.10. I've created the rfcomm0 device as mentioned and also bound it to my phone's MAC address as specified.. The wvdial.conf was also setup as directed but when I use wvdial GPRS to connect, it says that it can't connect to the /dev/rfcomm0

Wonder what's wrong. The phone was dicovered in the DUN search too. 
HAs any one setup Bluetooth in UBUNTU 6.10??? I guess its a lot more tougher nut to crack... 
cheers..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

r u using bluez??? and one more thing u need to be logged in as root wen u connect to the net...


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmmm.. Wel I do use bluez.. And I do log into root while connecting... I came across in some forum that edgy has some issues with DUN using bluetooth. All the tutorials regarding gprs using bluetooth in ubuntu have been written for dapper and not edgy. Well, I've asked it before and ask it yet again. Has anybody configured this thing succesfuly in ubuntu 6.10 ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

hav u connected it in dapper successfully???


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Wel I do use bluez.. And I do log into root while connecting... I came across in some forum that edgy has some issues with DUN using bluetooth. All the tutorials regarding gprs using bluetooth in ubuntu have been written for dapper and not edgy. Well, I've asked it before and ask it yet again. Has anybody configured this thing succesfuly in ubuntu 6.10 ?


 I have used bluetooth in edgy without problems but not gprs.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I mentioned dun using bluetooth haven't I ? I haven't tried it in dapper but as i get from some forums, gprs can be succesfuly configured in it. However, since i don't have a copy of dapper, i'm switching over to open suse 10.2. I'm sure i'l get dun via bluetooth to work with it. 
Wish me luck friends.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 21, 2007)

A great news!!!!!!!! 
I've configured GPRS in UBUNTU 6.10 !!!!!! hip-hip hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks a lot for your support guys!!!!! please check this thread!!!

I'm soooo Happy!!!!!


----------



## anantkhaitan (Feb 22, 2007)

I have proceeded exactly as instructed but the problem i m facing is my terminal is not echoing any window to verify the pass code i have provided in my mobile.

whenever i trigger this : wvdial GPRS

i get a notification of 'add my computer as a device' i simply did yes and provided a passcode : 1234
but there was no place on the computer's screen where i could verify this passcode

Is there any way to set a default passcode

I m using Ubuntu 6.10 and Sony Ericsson k700i phone


----------



## mehulved (Feb 22, 2007)

default passcode is set in /etc/bluetooth/pin. Whatever you give there will be used.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

yup ... and if u didnt edit that then the default shd be 1234 only..


----------



## anantkhaitan (Feb 23, 2007)

Sir there is no such pin file in my computer..
Can you give me he syntax of writing in that file

I mean what should be the content of the file


----------



## mehulved (Feb 23, 2007)

There's nothing else in the file except the pin number. No syntax, no additional words.
Which distro are you using and what bluetooth framework have you installed? It has to be there.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank U guys
Finally its working on my Red Hat....
And Guys one more thing I changed that 'Baud' value to 115200 perhaps this was creating the problem


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

that baud value is the max connection speed.. Changing it wont matter much..


----------



## anantkhaitan (Mar 28, 2007)

Friends i wanna share a graphical way for this.. i discovered few days back..

1> 





> # hcitool scan


U will get ur Phone's mac address which u will need to substitute in the following steps

2>





> # nano /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf



Paste this substituting ur mac add.


> rfcomm0 {
> # Automatically bind the device at startup
> bind no;
> 
> ...



3>





> # rfcomm bind 0 <mac address> 1


Close terminal

4>open system-config-network
System>Administration>Network

5>Click 'New'>Modem Connection
  There replace "Modem Device" box with


> /dev/rfcomm0


and click 'Forward'

6>Specify ur provider information like phone no, Provider name, username, password etc
and keep on clicking 'Forward' button until u click 'Apply'

7>Highlight ur provider by a click and then click on the 'Activate' Button

Thats all


----------



## Pathik (Mar 28, 2007)

hey nice one... i ll try it...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2007)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> 4>open system-config-network
> System>Administration>Network
> 
> 5>Click 'New'>Modem Connection
> ...


 This part is distro specific, it will work only on red hat and fedora not on all distros that's why I told them not to use such tools in this tutorial which can make things distro specific. Those can become confusing for newbies. Anyways it is great, as those using fedora can gain from this. For your first few steps where you used CLI, I believe there's a GUI way too.

BTW, I also saw this nice tutorial on how to sync your phone - *gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_sync_mobile_phone_with_Gentoo
Well it is gentoo specific but with a bit of work arounds, can be used in other distros too. I am still trying to get it work under gentoo. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Mar 29, 2007)

^^^
Man tell me is there any problem with debian based distro.. bcoz I was able to access Internet via bluetooth in every other distros I tried except Ubuntu & Dreamlinux.. if there is plz tell how to solve it.. I m able to pair up my mobile
------------------

One more thing i want to transfer file to my phone and retrieve files from there..how can i do that..Perhaps it can be done by 'gnome-bluetooth-manager' but i m not finding it in my menu..Tell me how to open it via terminal.

I m using Fedora Core 6


----------



## mehulved (Mar 29, 2007)

What was the problem in those two? I haven't used internet via gprs so no idea.
There's obex file tranfer GUI. Don't remember it's exact name now but it's kde based so it will need kdelibs if you don't have one. I use obexftp which is CLI.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Mar 31, 2007)

Same pin problem no authorization and no pairing ..
Perhaps if once u pair u mobile in debian based distro anyhow then everything will be ok


----------



## anantkhaitan (Apr 22, 2007)

Errrr...
Friends facing the same paring problem for Sabayon.. which I faced in Ubuntu
this is the error message:


> HCI authentication request failed : Input/Output Error


Once it get paired it will work fine for ever .. but this one time paring i a major headache.
Fedora and other just works fine.. echo a window to enter the authentication code


----------



## mehulved (Apr 22, 2007)

Well try to speak once to people on #sabayon@irc.freenode.net
They're really helpful people there and if you provide sufficient information there they might be able to help you out.
At what step do you get that error? During

```
hcitool auth <bt address>
```
Are you running the above command as root?

*EDIT*
This may help *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318060. Especially check the 7th post.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes tried both as root and normal user... but not echocing the confirmation Pin window which i get in Fedora.. 
Is there any way to set a Default Pass.. I know it is 1234 but it doesnot authorizes...


----------



## mehulved (Apr 22, 2007)

You can set whatever number you want as password in the file /etc/bluetooth/pin


----------



## kaustav_geek (Apr 23, 2007)

ok, here goes..
I got Sabayon up and running and have been facing problems pairing my phone with my pc using BT.(HCI authentication failed..... error)
There is a problem with the pin-helper in /etc/bluetooth/ .
You'll have to use the /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin  instead and replace the pin-helper in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
Once you do it, Pairing is done w/o any problems..


----------



## anantkhaitan (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks tech_your_future.. Finally its working..


----------



## mehulved (Apr 23, 2007)

How was it solved. Please mention the method cos if somebody else faces it, they can know the solution too.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, actually, I faced the problem and fixed it too. 
It will work with the KDE version of Sabayon.
1.) Log in as root.
2.) Type:

```
nano /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
```
And look out for the entry :

```
# PIN helper
pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;
```
3.) replace 
	
	



```
/etc/bluetooth/pin-helper
```
with

```
/usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
```

Thats it. Then pair as usual by issuing:

```
#hcitool cc <your mac address>
```


```
#hcitool auth <your mac address>
```

and use the pin thats stored in the file 'pin' in /etc/bluetooth/
Cheers. I hope that solves things.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 6, 2007)

^^^ So it's distro specific.


> 3.) replace
> Code:
> /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper
> with
> ...



And now I am having trouble in finding the bluepin file in GNOME based on Foresight Linux. Where is it located?


----------



## mehulved (May 6, 2007)

No it's not distro specific, it's DE specific. But, what's the problem with /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper? It's working for me here.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 6, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> No it's not distro specific, it's DE specific. But, what's the problem with /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper? It's working for me here.



There is no pin-helper in  /etc/bluetooth/. Please see my other thread for more details. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56538

If you need any more information about my configuration files, I can provide you.


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> No it's not distro specific, it's DE specific. But, what's the problem with /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper? It's working for me here.



Whats DE ? Did you mean KDE ? 



			
				Kiran said:
			
		

> And now I am having trouble in finding the bluepin file in GNOME based on Foresight Linux. Where is it located?



Its there in KDE.... I've already mentioned it in my post.. BTW ,does Foresight have bluez-utils pre-installed ?

What exact problem are you facing  and in which step? If you could Elucidate a bit more, it could  lead to the exact troubleshooting ..


----------



## kalpik (May 11, 2007)

DE=Desktop Environment.. Can be KDE/Gnome/Enlightenment.. etc etc


----------



## mehulved (May 20, 2007)

I don't think enlightenment is DE. AFAIK, there are only 3 - GNOME, KDE and XFCE.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 21, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> What exact problem are you facing  and in which step? If you could Elucidate a bit more, it could  lead to the exact troubleshooting ..



I have changed my distro. Now I am using Ubuntu 7.04. Very user friendly installations and configurations due to synaptic Package manager. Now I have no problems-connected to internet via GPRS mobile too. Changed the look & feel of GUI-it's like Vista now....cool!


----------



## azzu (May 27, 2007)

hey I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY MANDRIVA 2007 it is:

when i enter code:
 rfcomm bind 0 my phn id 1
i get a error message called :CANT CREATE DEVICE :ADDRESS ALREADY IN USE

then i typed
   nano -w /etc/wvdial.conf 
 It says no such file found


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2007)

first u shud create /etc/wvdial.conf using wvdialconf command.GIYF


----------



## azzu (May 27, 2007)

but how iam totally newbie to linux


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2007)

go the terminal the type this code in it

```
wvdialconf
```


though which way r u connecting(cable or blue-tooth)??


----------



## azzu (May 27, 2007)

bluetooth


----------



## gary4gar (May 28, 2007)

then whats the problem??
why don't u give the above "wvdialconf" command???


----------



## Akshay (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome thread... But my basic prb lies in my cell being detected in Ubuntu (provided in June 07 DIGIT issue).

I use N72 n connect it thru cable to my laptop. Now my prb. is dat Ubuntu doesnt show my cell connected newhr. How do I come to knw dat my cell is connected n I can proceed wit steps mentioned above?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 17, 2007)

Akshay use CLI man. You can easily know if it's connected or not.

```
hcitool con
```
will give you if it's connected or not

```
hcitool lq
```
will show the link quality


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 17, 2007)

> I use N72 n *connect it thru cable* to my laptop. Now my prb. is dat Ubuntu doesnt show my cell connected newhr. How do I come to knw dat my cell is connected n I can proceed wit steps mentioned above?



Mehul, why would he want hcitool for cable ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 17, 2007)

Ha didn't notice that. This thread is for bluetooth so I took it as bluetooth, didn't read it carefully as I was in hurry. This should have gone into other sticky.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ actually i had added a 2nd tut for internet in ubuntu thru data cable wen i got a new cell... see the 1st post...


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm.... Is it the process same for a dial-up(BSNL) connection via an inbuilt modem ? I don't have one, but a friend has one. I think the modem is automatically recognised so nothing special has to be done right ? He's having problems setting it up.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 18, 2007)

Thnx all but I m facing andr BASIC prb... 

*Whenevr I go to terminal n enter "su", it asks 4 passwrd. I had given passwrd as "123456" for my login but it doesnt wrk wit "su". So wht is d default passwrd?*


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Thnx all but I m facing andr BASIC prb...
> 
> *Whenevr I go to terminal n enter "su", it asks 4 passwrd. I had given passwrd as "123456" for my login but it doesnt wrk wit "su". So wht is d default passwrd?*


in ubuntu to use root use "sudo" in front of every command that requires u to be in root instaed of "su"


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 18, 2007)

Today I was experimenting with my Dad's Ubuntu 7.04 system regarding Bluetooth Pairing .. But as usual the problem persisted and authentication failed..
So I tried the reverse method i.e. rather than pairing via PC I used my mobile to locate my computer and VOILA.. succeeded..
Paired up my mobile with PC and activated DUN..and posting from there


----------



## mehulved (Jun 18, 2007)

Akshay please move your queries to proper thread. It's getting confusing. Your queries certainly don't belong to this thread.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey thnx all for ur help. Finally got connected thru cable in Ubuntu...

@gary

It wrkd d way u mentioned...

@mehul

I read d 1st post n posted my query here... Jus saw d 2nd thread regarding Cable... But d 1st post in this thread helped me... Thnx 4 ur help too... Cant move d post though... 

@pathik

Thnx for d wonderful tutorial.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 19, 2007)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> Today I was experimenting with my Dad's Ubuntu 7.04 system regarding Bluetooth Pairing .. But as usual the problem persisted and authentication failed..
> So I tried the reverse method i.e. rather than pairing via PC I used my mobile to locate my computer and VOILA.. succeeded..
> Paired up my mobile with PC and activated DUN..and posting from there



Thats what I do with all the distros.... After reinstalling Sabayon, I couldn't get DUN to work....As usual, the pairing problem.  So, I tried the reverse... They work


----------



## great_manish (Jun 19, 2007)

guys...help me out....im on ububtu 7.04...need to use my nokia 6630 as a gprs bluetooth modem.....

i have logged in as root....

i typed the following on terminal

....#hcitool cc <mac address>

but when i type

...#hcitool con

it shows no devices connected....how do i pair my laptop wid my phone.....a step by step guide wud be highly appreciated with details of all the files.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 19, 2007)

^^
Do as I said in the 52th post then follow 1st post in this thread


----------



## great_manish (Jun 19, 2007)

@ anantkhaitan....followed the 1st post.....

post no 52:wen i search for devices on my cell phone.....my lappy shows up on the devices found  list....on selecting  it asks for a pin number.....i enter 1234 but it shows failed to connect.....nothing shows up on my computer screen.....how ever im able to transfer files from my lappy to mobile in linux....


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2007)

sticky may be enough.but a link from Ubuntu-India forum  too:
*www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/GPRS_Howto


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 19, 2007)

Eh! pairing up in Ubuntu is always a pain anyways you can try your luck.

1> Append this in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf in 'options' section :

```
autoinit yes;
dbus_pin_helper;
```

2> Create pin file via this :

```
$ sudo echo "1234" > /etc/bluetooth/pin
```

3> Restart Bluetooth device :

```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
```

Then try pairing by both means via PC or Mobile



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/GPRS_Howto



Its says pair up your mobile issuing following commands:

```
$ sudo hcitool cc your-phone-mac-address
$ sudo hcitool auth your-phone-mac-address
```
Well tried this gazillion times but never worked for me


----------



## great_manish (Jun 19, 2007)

*docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-pim/kdebluetooth/


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok try this then : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=479785&postcount=30


----------



## Akshay (Jun 30, 2007)

Can I hav d choice of using bluetooth or cable as medium of conn.? Rite now I m using cable to connect n cant connect thru BT (whn cable is removed). But I think it is coz of conflict in d wvdial.conf.

So how can I decide which conn. to usen remove conflict if ne?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 30, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Can I hav d choice of using bluetooth or cable as medium of conn.? Rite now I m using cable to connect n cant connect thru BT (whn cable is removed). But I think it is coz of conflict in d wvdial.conf.
> 
> So how can I decide which conn. to usen remove conflict if ne?


Akshay when asking question in open source section first tell what you did, give all the details like in this post u should have given your wvdial.conf file. we here aren't mind readers

Refer:*How To Ask a Question Here*


a choice of connection can used bur for this you need to write different setting for different connection under different section of the same config file.

 for more help read 
	
	



```
man wvdial
man wvdialconf
```


----------



## Akshay (Jun 30, 2007)

wvdial.conf -



> [Dialer Defaults]
> 
> Init1 = ATZ
> 
> ...



As of now I hav removed d lines (as given in d 1st post) for Bluetooth  (I had added those lines below d above one but it didnt help)

I cud successfully reach just b4 the point of making conn. thru bluetooth. Error given in BT  





> sudo wvdial GPRS


 - 



> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
> --> Warning: section [Dialer GPRS] does not exist in wvdial.conf.
> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy
> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy
> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy



If I add bluetooth lines to above wvdial file, it returns error in 



> [Modem0]


 line - that modem does not exist.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 30, 2007)

friend u should have different profiles for BT and USB cable.. ok here I have written for you..
Replace ur existing /etc/wvdial.conf with this:

```
[Dialer BT]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
Baud = 460800
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = *99#
Username = a
Password = b

[Dialer USB]
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Baud = 460800
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = *99#
Username = a
Password = b
```

Then issue:
1> For Bluetooth:

```
$ sudo wvdial BT
```

2> For USB:

```
$ sudo wvdial USB
```


----------



## Akshay (Jun 30, 2007)

Thnx a lot Anant... Tryin it out...

@anant

Cant connect thru BT but can connect thru USB. I chngd my wvdial file to wht u hav posted. Now chk whr things r goin wrng -



> hcitool scan



returns



> Scanning ...
> 00:17:4B:A73:F5       Akshay





> akshay@AAG:~$ rfcomm bind 0 00:17:4B:A73:F5



returns - 



> Can't create device: Operation not permitted





> akshay@AAG:~$ mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 30, 2007)

If something (non harmful) says it doesn't permit you. Use sudo.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 30, 2007)

@Akshay
Perhaps your rfcomm0 is already present there..anyways try this:
Edit ur /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf via

```
sudo gedit /etc/rfcomm.conf
```
and Paste this

```
rfcomm0 {
        bind yes;
        device <mac-address>;
        channel 1;
        comment "My Phone";
        }
```

Then try dailing via

```
$ sudo wvdial BT
```


And a correction : I am Anan*t* not Anan*d*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 1, 2007)

@Anant 



> sudo wvdial BT


returns -



> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
> --> Initializing modem.
> --> Sending: ATZ
> ...



I hav set d BT as authorised...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi

I have no idea and no knowledge about anything related to mobile phones. One of my friends, however, was trying to connect to the net using his w700 phone.

He has Ubuntu 7.04 installed. He told me that, he is receiving the output as shown, for the cable. But there is absolutely no data transfer at all. But the S/W says that he is connected to the internet. (The connected symbol appears on the phone).

Any ideas what might be wrong? He does not have an account here, so he asked me to post this. If you guys need any more info to solve the problem, then I will ask him to write everything in detail.

Aditya


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 4, 2007)

Akshay, it seems that the rfcomm device is not being created.
Use this piece of code : 

```
mknod /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0
```
Also, try binding your phone using :

```
rfcomm bind 0 <Device id of ur fone> 1
```
And *make sure that you have root privileges* in all the steps. You might use sudo, or login as root.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 4, 2007)

@kaustav

I hav already tried both d commands (mentioned in post 67) but dey r not helping eithr...


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok Akshay try this:

```
$ rfcomm show 0
```
if it returns something like this then its ok else proceed

```
rfcomm0: <your mac add> channel 1 clean
```

1> Create a new device

```
$ sudo rfcomm bind 1 <mac add> <channel for DUN "perhaps 1">
```

2> Then replace _rfcomm0_ with _rfcomm1_ in following file(s)

*/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf*  EDITED
*/etc/wvdial.conf*

Hope u know how to edit  anyways

```
$ sudo gedit <filename>
```


----------



## Akshay (Jul 4, 2007)

Tryin it out Anant...

EDITED - 

I tried all d steps u mentioned but I m gettin foll. error -


> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
> --> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm1: Input/output error
> --> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm1: Connection refused
> --> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm1: Connection refused



I hope thr isnt a prb wit my cell. (its Nokia  N72)


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 6, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I have no idea and no knowledge about anything related to mobile phones. One of my friends, however, was trying to connect to the net using his w700 phone.
> 
> ...


He has to set the DNs address
System>administration>netowork>DNS tab

add the dns address


----------



## mehulved (Jul 6, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Tryin it out Anant...
> 
> EDITED -
> 
> ...


Looks like it maybe permissions problem. Give me the output of the following 2 commands

```
ls -l /etc/rfcomm*
```
and

```
groups
```


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 6, 2007)

@ Mehul
Why permissions ? In case he's a root, doesn't he have all the permissions by default , unless ofcourse its not modified?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 6, 2007)

I believe he's getting those errors while dialing out. I don't think he's dialing out as root.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 8, 2007)

*@mehul

Formatted my sys.. Wil install in a day or two n let u knw if it wrks...*


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 8, 2007)

Akshay, which distro were you on ? I'd say you stick to FC 6 or 7 coz me and my friend have had it easiest to set up such an internet connection in it.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 8, 2007)

I was using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. Connecting thru USB was easy. It was only BT which had prbs. I hav formatted my sys now. Wil be installing Linux Mint 3.0 Cassandra once I get my CD. Waiting til den...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

Mint is based or ubuntu only.. So if u arent able to connect thru ubuntu then it wont be easy thru Cassandra too..


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 8, 2007)

@ Akshay..
Ubuntu and distro of its kind always has some hardship with BT mobile pairing.. So Linux Mint will be not a proper solution. But still you can try this as it worked for me and one of my friend or go for Fedora 7..


----------



## Akshay (Jul 8, 2007)

I gues d prb lies wit my BT device of laptop coz now evn wit XP I m not able to connect. I tried diff. cell (N73) but my laptop fails to connect using BT. USB is v.easy to connect. So I gues prob. is wit my laptop n not Ubuntu or XP. Wil try wit a new BT device... 

@anant 

I had tried dat. Laptop is detected, it is paired but nothin further.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2007)

wat error do u get in xp??


----------



## Akshay (Jul 9, 2007)

I get error 692 in XP whnevr I try to connect. Also in diagnosis, my N72 as a modem is not detected when I select "Query Modem" option. All my odr bluetooth activities like file transfer wrk fine in Ubuntu as well as XP. 

I hav uninstalled/reinstalled BT software (Widcomm) lots of time. Stil nothin helps.

EDIT - PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 13, 2007)

Now new problem - I hav now installed Linux Mint 3.0 Cassandra. For GPRS, with USB, I can connect easily without ne prb.

In BT, thr is no prb upto editing of wvdial.conf. Then when I enter 



> sudo wvdial BT



my cell asks 4 passcode twice. I tried with 12345, 1234 but dat doesnt work. A error stating that the connection is not allowed is given by linux. I m not able to pair. I tried pairing d odr way mentioned here - thru cell but evn dat doesnt wrk.

So do I need to install ne package or upgrade?

PS: In XP I face no prb while connecting thru BT


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 14, 2007)

As mentioned before Linux Mint will be of no help.. you may try #52 if it works for you


----------



## busted (Jul 14, 2007)

I logged in as root,
I typed kbluetoothd 
Then I get a message "bluetooth adapter not found"
the console text is:


> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
> Major opcode:  147
> Minor opcode:  3
> Resource id:  0x0
> ...


please help my bluetooth dongle works fine on XP it uses a software Bluesoeil in XP .


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 14, 2007)

Post the output of

```
$ lsusb
```
or
	
	



```
$ /sbin/lsusb
```


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey guys i was just trying F7 and tried to connect my fone to PC thru USB...

However i m getting this error 

```
[pathik@localhost ~]$ wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf 
Scanning your serial ports for a modem.  
ttyS0<Info>: Device or resource busy Port Scan<*1>: S0    
ttyS1<Info>: Device or resource busy Port Scan<*1>: S1    
ttyS2<Info>: Device or resource busy Port Scan<*1>: S2    
ttyS3<Info>: Device or resource busy Port Scan<*1>: S3    
ttyACM0<Info>: Device or resource busy Port Scan<*1>: ACM0    Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program? Did you configure it properly with setserial?  Please read the FAQ at *open.nit.ca/wvdial/  If you still have problems, send mail to wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca. [pathik@localhost ~]$ wvdial --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0 --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Device or resource busy [pathik@localhost ~]$ 




        
[pathik@localhost ~]$ su 
Password:  
[root@localhost pathik]# wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf 
Scanning your serial ports for a modem. 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, 
next try: 9600 baud ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, 
next try: 115200 baud ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up. 
ttyS1<Info>: No such device or address Port Scan<*1>: S1    
ttyS2<Info>: No such device or address Port Scan<*1>: S2    
ttyS3<Info>: No such device or address Port Scan<*1>: S3    
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Nokia 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe. 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK  
Found an USB modem on /dev/ttyACM0. Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf. ttyACM0<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0" 
[root@localhost pathik]# kwrite /etc/wvdial.conf 
Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed kbuildsycoca running... 
ScimInputContextPlugin() 
~ScimInputContextPlugin() 
ScimInputContextPlugin() 
~ScimInputContextPlugin() 
[root@localhost pathik]# wvdial
 --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
 --> Cannot get information for serial port.
 --> Initializing modem.
 --> Sending: ATZ ATZ OK
 --> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 OK
 --> Modem initialized.
 --> Sending: ATDT*99#
 --> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99# CONNECT ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
 --> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
 --> PPP negotiation detected.
 --> Starting pppd at Wed Jul 18 01:15:35 2007
 --> pid of pppd: 4187
 --> Using interface ppp0
 --> local  IP address 10.190.132.131
 --> remote IP address 10.6.6.6
 --> primary   DNS address 202.56.230.5
 --> secondary DNS address 202.56.240.5
ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 4404, errno = 0 
~ScimInputContextPlugin()
```
The wvdial.conf is correct and the device is also connected properly...
any ideas??


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 16, 2007)

For USB there is a different thread .. anyways
Chk here


----------



## harshiloh (Oct 26, 2007)

how we take internet connection via bluetooth gprs phone,
i use fedora 7,dell 6400 laptop(in built bluetooth),& nokia 6600,.

how to connect laptop and phone via bluetooth,

any external software is wann 4 it.

how to conn

iam trying these..............
[root@localhost etc]# sdptool search DUN
Inquiring ...
Inquiry failed

[root@localhost etc]# hcitool scan
Scanning ...
Inquiry failed: Connection timed out

both are failed what i do next


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

may be below wiki help you:
*gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone,_Bluetooth_and_GNOME


----------



## harshiloh (Oct 27, 2007)

how to asure my bluetooth hardware is installed,(iam using fedora7,lap with inbuilt bluetooth).


----------



## harshiloh (Oct 30, 2007)

how to change my bluetooth prefrence in fedora7


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 13, 2007)

harshiloh said:
			
		

> how to asure my bluetooth hardware is installed,(iam using fedora7,lap with inbuilt bluetooth).




```
$ lsusb | grep Blue
```
or

```
$ lspci | grep Blue
```



> how to change my bluetooth prefrence in fedora7


What preferences are you talking about????


----------



## arunks (Dec 15, 2007)

hi guys...
I have 7.10 gutsy ubuntu..
i m getting error on using
# sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

it says no modem found and says to use setserial

i have installed setserial pacakge but dont know how to use it..


plz help guys


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 16, 2007)

^^
You are try to connect internet via USB (datacable) ?? So first insert the Datacable and then issue this command:

```
$ sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
```
Please elaborate your problem properly

And mind it brother when you are the root you don't have to add *sudo* with your command


----------



## arunks (Dec 16, 2007)

I m using bluetooth connectivity. .


I m successfult in pairing the laptop and my n70. . .


Rest i have asked in my previour post. .


So plz help


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey gr8 now Ubuntu supports easy pairing.. anyways I am giving the whole procedure because pathiks has totally messed up his first post :

1> Insert your bluetooth dongle and activate bluetooth service in your mobile. And open terminal/console

2> Discover your phone issuing following command to get your phone's MAC address

```
$ hcitool scan
```

3> Discover the channel alloted for DUN via

```
$ sdptool browse <mac add.>
```

4> Edit your /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf file

```
$ sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
```

and paste this substituting <value> with appropriate value

```
rfcomm0
{
bind yes;
device <mac add.>;
channel <DUN channel>;
comment "My Phone";
}
```

5> Create your modem device

```
$ sudo rfcomm bind 0 <mac add.> <channel>
```

6> Now when everything is done you need a dialer to activate Internet, we will be using wvdial
Edit your /etc/wvdial.conf via

```
$ sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
```
Paste this :

```
[Modem0]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
Baud = 115200
SetVolume = 3
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init3 = ATM1L3
FlowControl = CRTSCTS

[Dialer BT]
Username = aa
Password = aa
Phone = *99***1#
Stupid Mode = 1
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Inherits = Modem0
```
NOTE: Change Phone, Username, Password according to requirement. If you don't have username and password then keep it like only

7> Activate :

```
$ sudo wvdial BT
```
For deactivating press Ctrl+C


----------



## Pathik (Dec 16, 2007)

anantkhaitan said:
			
		

> Hey gr8 now Ubuntu supports easy pairing.. anyways I am giving the whole procedure because pathiks has totally messed up his first post :


What did i do??
btw i hav posted ur method on the first page too.


----------



## arunks (Dec 16, 2007)

thANX anantkhaitan

I have followed all steps given by as above

But i m getting problem that after modem initialization it disconnects..

See the whole communication here



> aks@aks-laptop:~$ sudo wvdial BT
> [sudo] password for aks:
> Sorry, try again.
> [sudo] password for aks:
> ...


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you edited _/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf_ ??
Post the output of:

```
$ sdptool browse 00:17:4B:59:93:CD
```
After issuing wvdial post the output(last lines) of 
	
	



```
$ cat /var/log/messages
```
Also try Restarting your bluetooth services and then wvdial:

```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
```

Recommend you first try with USB.. If you are successful then goto Bluetooth.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> What did i do??


Nothing man.. i was talking of a platform independent procedure..this Distro Tags which may confuse a newcomer.. You know better!!


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks...i


----------



## arunks (Dec 17, 2007)

contents of sdptool browse <my macadd>


```
aks@aks-laptop:~$ sdptool browse 00:17:4B:59:93:CD

Browsing 00:17:4B:59:93:CD ...

Service Name: Hands-Free Audio Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10008

Service Class ID List:

"Handfree Audio Gateway" (0x111f)

"Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

"L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 1

Language Base Attr List:

code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a

base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:

"Handfree Audio Gateway" (0x111f)

Version: 0x0101

Service Name: Headset Audio Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10009

Service Class ID List:

"Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 2

Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:
  "Headset" 

(0x1108)
    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer
Service RecHandle: 0x1000a
Service Class ID List:
  "OBEX 

File Transfer" (0x1106)
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    Channel: 10
  "OBEX" (0x0008)
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:
  "OBEX 

File Transfer" (0x1106)
    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: SyncMLClient
Service RecHandle: 0x1000b
Service Class ID List:
  

UUID 128: 00000002-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000002
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    Channel: 

11
  "OBEX" (0x0008)
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile 

Descriptor List:
  "" (0x00000002-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000002)
    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Nokia OBEX PC Suite 

Services
Service RecHandle: 0x1000c
Service Class ID List:
  UUID 128: 00005005-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000001
Protocol 

Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    Channel: 12
  "OBEX" (0x0008)
Language Base Attr List:
  

code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:
  "" 

(0x00005005-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000001)
    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Object Push
Service RecHandle: 0x1000d
Service Class ID List:
  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    

Channel: 9
  "OBEX" (0x0008)
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile 

Descriptor List:
  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)
    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Imaging
Service RecHandle: 0x1000e
Service 

Class ID List:
  "Imaging Responder" (0x111b)
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    Channel: 

15
  "OBEX" (0x0008)
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile 

Descriptor List:
  "Imaging" (0x111a)
    Version: 0x0100



Service Name: Dial-Up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x1000f

Service Class ID List:

"Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

Protocol Descriptor List:
"L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

Channel: 3
Language Base Attr List: code_ISO639: 0x454e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

"Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

Version: 0x0100
```

hello
i have posted the output of sdptool above. .
so plz go thru it and reply solving my problem


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 18, 2007)

I am not getting where exactly is the problem.. a stupid question are you able to browse net via your mobile device?? .. Or perhaps you have not edited your _/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf_ file
Ok proceed like this: 
1> Restart bluetooth services:

```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
```

2> Issue this:

```
$ sudo wvdial BT
```

3>Post the output(last lines) of:

```
$ cat /var/log/messages
```


----------



## arunks (Dec 18, 2007)

ya i m able to browse all sites in my mobile phone

yes i have edited the /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf file also as told by u..

ok i will post the output of $ cat /var/log/messages in a short time


----------



## arunks (Dec 19, 2007)

here is output




> Dec 19 12:11:28 aks-laptop kernel: [   24.004000] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]
> Dec 19 12:11:28 aks-laptop kernel: [   24.108000] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
> Dec 19 12:11:30 aks-laptop kernel: [   26.736000] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
> Dec 19 12:11:31 aks-laptop kernel: [   27.200000] audit(1198046490.940:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=5260 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
> ...


----------



## arunks (Dec 20, 2007)

now i m successful in connecting internet...but the problem is that no page in fireefox opens...it shws loading for long timw then it says"page not found"

plz tell me what to do now?????


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

try:
	
	



```
sudo route add default ppp0
```
^when connected!


----------



## arunks (Dec 20, 2007)

thanx praka

it worked and i m able to browse in my linux now..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif

But sometimes it disconnects itself after sometime...
and plz tell me a simple way*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif as i always have to use command told by u.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## keshavasiva (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi all. Im new to this forum. I facing some problem using OpenSUSE 10.3 while  connecting to GPRS via BT.

my wvdial.conf file is like this


```
[Modem0]
Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
Baud = 115200
SetVolume = 3
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init3 = ATM1L3
FlowControl = CRTSCTS

[Dialer BT]
Username = aa
Password = aa
Phone = *99***1#
Stupid Mode = 1
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Inherits = Modem0


[Dialer Defaults]
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Phone = *99#
Idle Seconds = 300
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Baud = 230400
Auto DNS = 1
Dial Command = ATDT
Ask Password = 0
ISDN = 0
Carrier Check = No
Password = xxx
Username = xxx
```
and the terminal o/p is lik this

```
linux-8swx:~ # wvdial BT
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56 (abuild@mandelbrot)
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
--> Sending: ATQ0
--> Re-Sending: ATZ
--> Modem not responding.
```
Im working as root and i did all the preliminary stuff like detecting and binding the device to a nod etc . I cant figure out the prob. can someone plzz help me.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not able to connect to Mobile Office in Ubuntu 7.10 via the USB connecting method given on first page. I get a "Configuration does not specify a valid phone number" error even though I entered *99***# which is the correct number. Please help.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^ if its not a typo then the number is wrong.. afaik its *99***1#. The number 1 (or 2,3,4..) indicates the profile number in the phone.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 16, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I'm not able to connect to Mobile Office in Ubuntu 7.10 via the USB connecting method given on first page. I get a "Configuration does not specify a valid phone number" error even though I entered *99***# which is the correct number. Please help.


try *99#
else, contact CC, and ask
its same for windows & Linux


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

The number is right. I've been using the same in Windows since ages.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2008)

Do try *99# or *99***1#. Or *99***x# where is the ordered apn no.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

Tried every number. Get the same error. 

Offtopic-can anyone tell me how to safely remove external drives from the pc running Ubuntu 7.10. There is no eject option anywhere.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmm.. not sure about the internet thingy. Wait for someone to reply who's been using it.

To safely remove hardware - right click on the drive icon > Unmount Volume.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Hmmm.. not sure about the internet thingy. Wait for someone to reply who's been using it.
> 
> To safely remove hardware - right click on the drive icon > Unmount Volume.



Ok thanks for the usb tip.

This what I typed in the terminal:


> prasad@Prasad:~$ sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
> [sudo] password for prasad:
> Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.
> 
> ...



This is my wvdial.conf file:


> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init1 = ATZ
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Modem Type = USB Modem
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Jun 16, 2008)

give the username and password in /etc/ppp/peers/provider file.give a try!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

In Airtel Mobile Office there is no username and password to give. In Windows I used to leave those fields blank. Why do things have to be so complicated in Linux? I have lost half my hair in trying to make this thing work. I tried all the tutorials and followed them properly. Still it doesn't work.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2008)

When in the dayz I used to use Airtel GPRS in Chandigarh the username was my cellphone number prefixed by 91 and the password was 1234. Not sure if things haf changed now.

But why are the phone number, username and password in wvdial preceded by a ; ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> But why are the phone number, username and password in wvdial preceded by a ; ?


That means they're commented. No wonder he's having problems.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 16, 2008)

krazzy said:


> In Airtel Mobile Office there is no username and password to give. In Windows I used to leave those fields blank. Why do things have to be so complicated in Linux? I have lost half my hair in trying to make this thing work. I tried all the tutorials and followed them properly. Still it doesn't work.



In windows you have to install the drivers and pc suitefor your phone but in linux its like plug and play.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 16, 2008)

@ krazzy

Perhaps the problem is with your mobile not Ubuntu because for Nokia sets modem should be manually initialized, so try this..

In the file *wvdial.conf*
Append this:

```
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,”IP”,”airtelgprs.com”,”",0,0
```
After this line:

```
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
```

So your new file should look like this:

```
[Dialer Defaults]
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,”IP”,”airtelgprs.com”,”",0,0
Modem Type = USB Modem
Phone = *99***1#
ISDN = 0
Password = b
Username = a
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Baud = 460800
```

Then trying dialing and report your error here..


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2008)

Afaik you dont need an extra inits string for MO.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 17, 2008)

^^
I remember my window$ days when I used this extra string for modem initialization using Mobile Office, specially for Nokia sets.. And there is no harm in trying...


----------



## mehulved (Jun 17, 2008)

His only problem is, atleast for now, that his username, password and phone lines are commented out.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 17, 2008)

I just forgot to mention it.. thanks mehul anyways


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

Guys guys, chill. I don't have Ubuntu anymore on my PC. Since the internet was not working, I uninstalled it and installed XP again (since there is only enough space for one OS on my HDD). I was running out of patience and having to pay 15 bucks for Mobile Office for a day and only using it on your phone and not on the PC is a waste.



asnvin said:


> In windows you have to install the drivers and pc suitefor your phone but in linux its like plug and play.


Plug and play?? Dude are we talking about the same OS here? 

And as for Windows, PC suite is only required if you wanna connect it through the USB cable. If want to connect it through Bluetooth, the way I do, then there is no need for PC Suite. I just install the drivers for the built-in bluetooth in my lappy, and a couple of clicks later, I'm online. No need to mess with some terminal and type some mumbo jumbo. Perfect for a n00b like me. And I used the same number that I was talking about earlier - *99***#.

So I think I'll just be sticking to Windows, I guess. An OS without internet is no more useful than my appendix to me.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 18, 2008)

Please help. I am *connecting using data cable* and wvdial.conf looks like that



> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Modem Type = USB Modem
> Phone = *99#
> ...



But when I try to connect I get the following message in terminal



> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
> --> Initializing modem.
> --> Sending: ATZ
> ...


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2008)

What ISP?
I setup GPRS on my sister's Nokia 3500 Classic, with hutch connection, it was all too easier than I thought.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 19, 2008)

^^Airtel


----------



## vincentvega15 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everybody. I was surfing the Internet trying to find a way to connect my laptop when I will be on holiday and I stumbled upon this topic which seemed to be exactly what I needed.

However, following the instructions on the previous pages what I get is the following:


> [root@dhcppc0 ]# wvdial GPRS
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...


Then, if I open any browser, it takes a *LOT* of time trying to load the page, and without any result.

I also tried to type 





> sudo route add default ppp0


 as someone suggested on page 4, but without any improvement.

I run Fedora 6.

Any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

^^





> Then, if I open any browser, it takes a *LOT* of time trying to load the page, and without any result.



Page doesn't opens?
Add the dns addresses that you see in the terminal to /etc/resolv.conf file

For tata add


> nameserver 202.54.15.30
> nameserver 202.54.1.30



and airtel


> nameserver 202.56.250.5
> nameserver 202.56.250.6


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

vincentvega15 said:


> Hi everybody. I was surfing the Internet trying to find a way to connect my laptop when I will be on holiday and I stumbled upon this topic which seemed to be exactly what I needed.
> 
> However, following the instructions on the previous pages what I get is the following:
> Then, if I open any browser, it takes a *LOT* of time trying to load the page, and without any result.
> ...


I think its 


> sudo route add default gw ppp0


----------



## vincentvega15 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi again!

Thanks ThinkFree!! Finally it works!
I'm very happy ! I'm at once Win and cables free now !

I also followed the T159 suggestion but I had back


> ppp0: Unknown host



I also miss the last step, I don't know how to get disconnected: I tried the Ctrl+C signal and I got 



> Caught signal #2!  Attempting to exit gracefully...
> --> Terminating on signal 15
> --> pppd: e
> --> Connect time 1.0 minutes.
> ...



It looks like a violence..I cannot accept it!

Could you help me again?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

Press CTRL +C once again or you can just close the terminal.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 26, 2008)

When using in Opensuse, I have to give the following command after every restart


> rfcomm bind 0 00:21:092:7B:75 1


Please tell how to ensure I don't need to enter it before using wvdial

Don't blame me for putting the smiley, It's digit forum's fault. I typed
 rfcomm bind 0 00:21:09:[NoSpaceThere] D2:7B:75 1


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2008)

Any commands you wanna auto-run, put it in either the startup-manager of your DE or place it in .bashrc.

Alternatively, edit the /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf to your preferences


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 29, 2008)

I also have some problem in Pairing Nokia 2630 with ArchLinux.

hcid.conf
rfcomm.conf
wvdial.conf

I tried following the Guide given on First page here is a Result.

The mobile is found, even my Mobile can find my PC. 

```
root  /etc/bluetooth  #   hcitool scan
Scanning ...
        00:1D:98:C5:F6:27       Ronak
```


```
root  /etc/bluetooth  #   sdptool browse 00:1D:98:C5:F6:27
Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:1D:98:C5:F6:27: Function not implemented
```


```
root  /  #   ls /dev | grep rfcomm                                                                                                             
rfcomm0
root  /  #   hcid cc 00:1D:98:C5:F6:27
root  /  #   hcid auth 00:1D:98:C5:F6:27
root  /  #   wvdial
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
--> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: No such file or directory
--> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: No such file or directory
--> Cannot open /dev/rfcomm0: No such file or directory
```
the device file rfcomm exists in /dev dir, still Wvdial says it not there
Using Airtel Mobile Office

Please help

*{Update}*
I managed to get my Mobile paired but still there is a Error creating a Connection.the error is given on Phone screen "Subscribe to packet data first". however it is to be noted that i have already subscribed to MO.



> gaurish  ~  $   sudo nano /etc/wvdial.conf
> gaurish  ~  $   sudo wvdial GPRS
> Password:
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
> ...





> [Modem0]
> Modem = /dev/rfcomm0
> Baud = 230400
> SetVolume = 0
> ...


Its not a network problem as i can open them in my mobile phone


----------



## danishlive (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot for this thread guys. After toiling for the whole weekend, i finally managed to connect to the internet in my ubuntu. Many many thanks. 
I had to connect via bluetooth. When i  connect my phone via usb cable, and issue the command 'sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf' it says 'no modem detected'. But anyway, net is working through bluetooth and i am happy.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 29, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Please help. I am *connecting using data cable* and wvdial.conf looks like that
> 
> 
> 
> But when I try to connect I get the following message in terminal


I got the same error, of Phone not responding.
anyone else help?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 30, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I got the same error, of Phone not responding.
> anyone else help?



This wvdial.conf solved my problem(This is for bluetooth, but worked with data cable as well).


> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init1 = ATZ
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com"
> ...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2008)

That the problem with Ubuntu, Bluetooth pairing never works for me.
I tried on arch Linux and there was a command called "passkey-agent". by which pairing was sucessfull.

can anyone tell me any working method of bluetooth pairing in Linux mint 5XFCE which is based on Ubuntu 8.04?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 6, 2008)

@gary4gar

Ubuntu 8.04 has sorted out this pairing bug.. I have tried it myself.. as for Linux Mint I cannot comment, so you can you can go through this [post=528170]post[/post] of mine, if it by any chance helps!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone tried BlueSoeil linux version?

Looks good, but the downside is its a evaluation version with file transfer limit of 5MB. anyways wonder if i would be capable of easy pairing.


anantkhaitan said:


> @gary4gar
> 
> Ubuntu 8.04 has sorted out this pairing bug.. I have tried it myself.. as for Linux Mint I cannot comment, so you can you can go through this [post=528170]post[/post] of mine, if it by any chance helps!


nopes, it didn't help. get pairing failed, i tried with 1234,000 and other such common pins. but it does not seem to take the pin defined in /etc/hcid.conf seems its missing a pin_helper program. also this passkey-agent is not present.


----------

